# Campbell Lakes Preserve 11-4-12



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

I took the kayak to CLP and put in the south lake. I made my way around the edge throwing a 3" white curly tail. I had my first taker when I threw next to a log sticking out of the lake. It was a 15" largemouth. I stayed in the area for the next hour and caught two more a 11.5" and a 13"er. The last one was on a Strike King squarebill.

The water was 44 degrees, the air was 45 degrees and it was mostly cloudy.

This is the biggest one.


----------



## Gormand (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice fish. Kayak fishing is the best. Where is Campbell Lakes Preserve?


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Gormand said:


> Where is Campbell Lakes Preserve?


Thanks. It's at 10431 Campbell Road, Harrison, OH. Take Exit 3 off I-74.

It is part of Hamilton County Parks, there are four lakes that are old gravel pits. It costs $2.00/day to fish there and you need a Hamilton county park vehicle pass.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

montagc said:


> Is that a bass pro glass rod? How do you like it?


I was just wondering that myself. I want to get one because they are 20 bucks, but the thing that keeps me from getting one is that its 20 bucks lol.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

montagc said:


> I felt one at BP just to see what it was like, and it was real limber. Seemed strong enough. I like a long limber rod for streams.


I did too, its like a rubber band haha, I'm on the fence as to whether i'd like that or find it annoying. Jigging would be tough with that, but it would be good for spinners and live bait.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I bought one that is a 7 1/2 ft ultra light. It feels like you're fishing with a wet noodle but man it is FUN when you hook ANYTHING! I honestly think it was well worth the $20.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

montagc said:


> Not knocking it, but it looks stunted.


 It may be, it wasn't very thick. I kinda thought it should have had a fall potbelly. It was just the best one I got that day.



montagc said:


> Is that a bass pro glass rod? How do you like it?


 Yeah it is. I've had it for a few years. It is the 7'6" model, it is great for casting light lures a long way. I take it sometimes if I think the fishing is going to be slow, so I can downsize my baits and catch whatever is out there. The 7'6" is a little long for a lot of places, but it really let's you get the lure out there, even without a big windup. Hooksets can be iffy, I think the braid line helps.



kingofamberley said:


> but the thing that keeps me from getting one is that its 20 bucks lol.


I think I bought it just because of that, when I was looking for a UL setup. The reel seat is not great, but I've never had any quality issues with it, overall. It makes small fish fun, and if you hook a bigger one it is a blast.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Well maybe I will get one after all. Or the comparable Eagle Claw Featherlight, which is almost the same thing but it has a ruler painted on to the blank!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

